# Rocky Mountain Element Race ´97 + Rock Shox Monarch RT3 2014???



## americo (17. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ein ´97er RM element race und hab mir grade einen 2014er Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Hinterbaudämpfer gekauft.

Zuvor hatte ich einen RS SID Dual Air dran.

Dabei handelt es sich und das Element mit den „graden Umlenkhebeln“ später wurden diese ja etwas gebogen…

Irgendwie hätte es mir ja klar sein müssen, dass das Probleme macht.


Die „Dämpferösen“ haben selbstverständlich unterschiedliche Durchmesser und nix passt mehr. (auch die Breite ist geringfügig schmaler“).


Für die Öse an der Führungsstange dürfte das kein Problem sein, da sollte es passende Buchsen geben, aber die Konsrtuktion  am Gehäuse stellt ein Problem dar.



Also grundsätzlich mal die Frage, wer stand oder steht vor einem ähnlichen Problem und hat eine Lösung dafür?

Neuer Dämpfer mit  1,25cm Öse (wenn ich’s richtig gemessen habe) an altes RM Element mit graden Umlenkhebeln.


Gibt’s dafür evtl. sowas wie ein „fertiges Kit“, oder muss man sowas speziell anfertigen lassen?

Als ich den alten eigentlichen Fox Vanilla Dämpfer durch den SID ersetzt habe, hat mir der Bikemechaniker damals von einem befreundeten CNC Fräser einen Edelstahl Bolzen fräsen lassen nur die Connections hab ich jetzt leider nicht mehr…


----------



## americo (20. Januar 2014)

schade, eigentlich hab ich doch irgendwie gehofft, dass es hier drin doch auch ein paar so alte Knacker wie mich mit so einem alten RM Element gibt, die ein ähnliches "Problem" haben oder hatten.
Dummerweise hatte das 97er t.o. bereits 3D Link was die Sache wahrscheinlich deutlich einfacher gemacht hätte.
Muss wohl auf die Antwort und Hilfe von Bike Action warten.

Alternativ hab ich mich mal bei Huber Bushings erkundigt und gehofft, dass die den Fall evtl. bereits irgendwo hinterlegt hätten was leider nicht so ist.
Problem ist v.a. auch, dass die Hebel beim element race konisch eingefräst sind und die Schrauben direkt in die Buchsen bzw. in den entsprechenden Bolzen reingeschraubt werden und nicht eine Schraube durchgesteckt und am anderen Ende mit einer Mutter verschraubt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

goggle mal nach huber bushing.
er kann dir vielleicht weiterhelfen


----------



## americo (20. Januar 2014)

danke, ich hatte schon Kontakt mit Stefan Huber,

ehrlich gesagt hatte ich in meinem kühnsten Träumen nicht mir dem Ärger gerechnet...

Bei bike action kann man mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, denn Ersatzteile gibt's bis max. 98 zurück also Pech gehabt))).
Und offensichtlich bin ich der Erste, der diesen Umbau macht.

Irgendwie schreib ich mir da die Finger wund und hab den Eindruck wir reden aneinander vorbei.

Hauptproblem ist und bleibt der alte Umlenkhebel, ich bin jetzt kurz davor mir irgendwie einen 3D vom 97/98er Element t.o. zu besorgen.
Wenn ich's richtig sehe wurde da nur die dämpferbefestigung nach innen verlegt, somit müssten beide Befestigungen dieselben Buchsenmaße haben.

Evtl. ist ja jemand hier mit einem solchen Element von 98 und kann mir mal die Breite der Rahmenbefestigung geben (Abstand der beiden Umlenkhebel am Rahmen und an den Sitzstreben).


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

und bei Toxoholics findest du auch nix?
Mach doch mal Foto und Skizze mit Maßen.


----------



## americo (20. Januar 2014)

also das Grundproblem denke ist klar, oder?
Beim alten element race sieht's so aus.
http://www.google.de/imgres?rlz=1C1...r=906&page=1&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=0CIUBEK0DMA8

Problem ist die hintere Befestigung an der Schwinge/an den Hebeln.
Die Ösen des Monarch haben wenn ich's richtig sehe einen Durchmesser von 12,7mm, die des SID 10mm.
Beim alten Element ist also da ein 58mm langer und 10mm dicker Bolzen mit jeweils einem M6 Innengewinde, links und rechts die Kunsstoffabstandshalter (und noch jeweils ein Gummiring).
Ich bräuchte also einen 12,7mm Edelstahlbolzen in 58mm Länge mit M6 Innengewinde und 2 Abstandshalter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

Frag mal direkt bei Toxoholics.
Oder bei Rose, die hatten solche Bolzen in 1/2" mal in älteren Rahmen verbaut (Stifee FR z. B.)


----------



## americo (20. Januar 2014)

danke für den Tip, werd ich mal machen...

was mich mittlerweile doch etwas stutzig macht und zum grübeln bringt...

ich fürchte langsam wirklich, dass Fox schon Jahre vor Rock Shox den 12,7er Ösenstandard hatte und ich damals die Sonderlösung für den SID deshalb brauchte.
Obwohl ich den SID erst 2000 oder 2001 gekauft habe...

Irgendwo müsste der alte Bolzen eigentlich noch rumliegen...


----------



## elementer (20. Januar 2014)

Schau auch mal bei Reset Racing, die führen X-Fusion Dämpfer und bieten entsprechende 1/2" Hardware in verschiedensten Längen an. Die Klemmung erfolgt dann aber von außen, wie bei den Modellen ab '98.
Noch eine Alternative: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=110_172&products_id=1430

Grüße und viel Erfolg ...

edit: gerade noch gemessen, der Abstand der Wippe beim '98er Element Race ist vorn und hinten 58 mm. Die Einbaubreite des Dämpfers ist 22,2 mm.


----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2014)

Die fertigen alle Größen
http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/FAST-Suspension/FAST-Achsenkit-1-2-12-7mm.html


----------



## americo (21. Januar 2014)

vielen dank euch beiden erstmal.
ich hab nur den 97er katalog vorliegen, dann hat rocky mountain wohl das 3D link plate damals nur beim t.o. verbaut und auch 98 das race mit dem normalen plate ausgestattet?

wie gesagt, ich befürchte langsam, dass der original fox vanilla damals schon die 1/2'' ösen gehabt hat und original auch eine entsprechende "buchse/achse" verbaut war, aber das kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehn, ich find da auch keine infos.
aber hilft momentan sowieso nix, da ich die "originalachse" nicht finde.

klemmung von aussen scheidet fast aus. zum einen sieht's sch... aus und zum andern hat das plate ja konische einfräsungen wo die senkkopfschrauben verschwinden.
da müsste ich dann unterlegscheiben verwenden, die mehr oder weniger den hohlraum überdecken...

letzte hoffnung wär, dass ich einen cnc fräser finde, der mir so einen bolzen anfertigt wie damals beim SID.
evtl. lohnt es sich ja doch die 3D plates zu kaufen, mal schaun was bike action dazu antwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elementer (21. Januar 2014)

Hi,

also hier mal ein Bild, wie es bei mir aussieht:



Das Maß an den Sitzstreben ist identisch zum Hauptlager der Wippe.


----------



## americo (21. Januar 2014)

nachdem ich gestern regen kontakt mit einem netten herrn von bike action hatte, der mir nach der 6. mail erklärte ich sollte doch einfach die buchsen vom SID nehmen (nachden ich ihm jedesmal detailliert sogar mit fotos beschrieben habe, dass eben das nicht funktioniert), habe ich zumindest heute keine antwort auf meine anfrage nach den 3D umlenkhebeln erhalten.
naja, zumindest hat er sich "bemüht"...

also von der seite werde ich die 3D link plates wohl nicht bekommen.
nur eine frage zum verständnis: 
wenn in der explosionszeichnung vom 3D link M6 schrauben zur befestigung des dämpfers angegeben werden, warum braucht man dann M8 buchsen für den dämpfer?

ich hab zwar hier übers forum ein angebot für 3D link plates bekommen, muss mir das aber noch mal überlegen.
zum einen wird mir der spaß irgendwie zu teuer, zum anderen weis ich noch nicht welche farbe, die rot eloxierten werden es aber leider nicht sein.

toxoholics kann mir nicht weiterhelfen, da die fox dämpfer laut deren aussage 15mm ösen haben.
also würde mir auch die originalachse nicht weiterhelfen.

stefan huber hat mir hilfe angeboten. er würde den innendurchmesser seiner buchsen so richten, dass ich meine 10mm achse reinschieben kann.
das wird wohl am ende die einfachste und günstigste lösung werden.

hätte ich geahnt, dass es so ein horrorprojekt wird einen dämpfer zu tauschen- zumindest bei meinem rocky mountain bike und das nur weden der besch... plates...

vielen dank jedenfalls nochmal allen, die mir hier weitergeholfen haben.


----------



## elementer (22. Januar 2014)

M8 ist heute einfach das gängige Maß. Bei den Buchsen kann man sich aber mit einer Reduzierhülse auf M6 helfen - macht Huber auch so.
Man hat's nicht leicht mit dem alten Kram ...


----------



## americo (22. Januar 2014)

Naja, irgendwie ärgere ich mich jedenfalls schon extrem über Bike Action und deren "Kundenservice".

Ich habe vor Weihnachten wg. dem Rock Shox Monarch für mein spezielles Bike angefragt, da hätte man mich schon auch auf die Probleme aufmerksam machen können.
Denn dies ist bei dem speziellen Bike ja ein grundsätzliches Problem.

Ich wundere mich immer wieder auf's neue, dass ich der Erste bin, der einen neuen Dämpfer an so ein Bike baut und der sich damit um Hilfe an die wendet.

Ok, es ist ein "uraltes" Bike und nicht mehr interessant für B.A., aber trotzdem. 
Bei einem Rocky Mountain hätte ich mir halt einfach mehr erwartet.

Ich weis ja nicht, ob es grundsätzlich so ein Drama ist bei einem alten Bike den Dämpfer zu wechseln. das Hauptproblem in diesem Fall ist v.a. die extrem Nutzer unfreundliche Link Plate Konstruktion für die man eine Speziallösung braucht.
Beim gleichalten t.o. mit dem 3D Link Plate wär dies überhaupt kein Thema gewesen.

1/2'' 22,2/M6 Buchsen gibt's praktisch in jedem Shop zu bestellen.
Wenn man mir dann von Bike Action schreibt, ich brauche 22,2/M8 Buchsen zeugt dies entweder von ziemlicher Gleichgültigkeit/Lustlosigkeit oder von Inkompetenz.
Da müsste ich dann im Nachhinein wieder wegen einer solchen Reduzierhülse rumsuchen.
Zumal offenbar die Bikes bis 2002 M6 Schrauben verwendeten.


----------



## americo (4. Februar 2014)

So, um die Sache abzuschliessen vorab erstmal das Positive:

Stefan Huber von Huber Bushings sei Dank!!!
Er hat mir Seine Buchsen so angepasst, dass ich meine vorhandene 10mm Achse durchschieben kann.
Gestern hab ich den Dämpfer eingebaut, alles passt soweit, wie's in der Praxis aussieht wird sich zeigen.

der Preis geht für diese "Sonderanfertigung", für die Qualität der Buchsen inkl. neuer Gleitlager mehr als in Ordnung.


Jetzt das was mich bei der ganzen Angelegenheit doch sehr genervt hat.
-Zu allererst natürlich meine eigene Dummheit, dass ich mir beim Umbau vom Original Fox auf den SID die Originalachse nicht aufgehoben habe.
Weis auch nicht was mich da geritten hat...

-Die schlechte, wenig Kundenservicefreundlichen Antworten und "Hilfen" der Hersteller bzw. deren Vertriebe.
Toxohilcs hat mir geschrieben, dass Fox Dämpfer einen Augendurchmesser von 15mm ohne Gleitlager haben. Dieses Maß hilft mir als Kunden eigentlich wenig weiter, weil ich Buchsen brauche und dafür der Innendurchmsser der Gleitlager wichtig ist.

-Bei bike action hat man verständlicherweise??? das Problem offenbar nicht verstanden, obwohl ich es ganz klar beschrieben habe.
Man wollte mir am Ende für 120 Euro ein altes Link Plate Set anbieten, kein 3D.
Dabei hätte ich höchstens den laut bike action 12,9mm Dämpferbolzen gebrauchen können, den gibt es offenbar nicht solo.
Ob der dann gepasst hätte....

Eine klare Aussage, "der Originalbolzen war für 12,7mm bzw. 1/2" Buchsen ausgelegt, den gibt's aber als Ersatzteil nicht (einzeln) nachzubestellen" fehlt mir bis heute.

Dass Rocky Mountain damals beim element race eine solche bescheidene Konstruktion gewählt hat, obwohl es bereits die 3D Hebel gegeben hat finde ich bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse und einem so rennomierten Hersteller schon für etwas schade und sehe dies als klare Fehlkonstruktion an.


----------

